
Assembly is shutting down December 6, 2015 - nathancahill
http://assembly.com/?shutdown
======
austinstorm
An idea that was too idealistic to survive real life. Or was it too
complicated? I was reluctant to contribute to products because of a perceived
mob rule - and backend engineers were outnumbered by frontend and UX folks.

------
drinchev
I liked the project. I still use [http://formspree.io/](http://formspree.io/)
on one of my servers and I don't plan to remove it.

Thank you for your good work.

